# Elders & FFyfes: MV Pacuare



## Jack Taylor (Jul 19, 2013)

I would love to know if I was on the Pacuare's last trip? It was in Mar/April 1959. No. 1 Cylinder Conn. rod cracked at the 'Big End'. This happened just north of the Canaries. We removed the conn. rod & blanked off the cylinder. We almost drifted into Santa Cruz on the current. Re-fueled here & crawled on down to Tiko on 4 cylinders.
The Chirripo followed us down with a replacement Conn. Rod & the Marine Supt. to boot! A Mr. Parsons I think. We were 2 weeks at Tiko re-fitting & finally banana-ed up & left for home via Fernando Po.
While we were busy with the Conn. Rod the Chief & Mr. Parsons amused themselves fitting a new set of piston rings to No. 1 Piston.
Imagine the embarrassment when these gave trouble halfway home & we had to stop again & blank off No. 1 Cyl. We were away 6 weeks min. & went into dry-dock in Birkenhead. After a few weeks here I got bored & left. It was only recently while on the Net I discovered that the Pacuare was broken up in Troon in Sept. '59
Can anyone verify if that was its last trip to Africa, before being scrapped. Anyone still around from that trip? Jack Taylor


----------

